# Pellet Stove Inspection - Did You Fail?



## MarkF48 (Mar 9, 2012)

I'll be having my stove inspected in the near future and I think I've got everything up to code per 780 CMR 6007 Building Code. Of course you always worry about something overlooked, so was wondering if anyone has failed an inspection the first time around and what did the inspector gig you on? For what it's worth I'm in Massachusetts.

Interestingly when I talked to the inspector about scheduling an inspection, he had mentioned CO2 alarms was high priority on the list, both in number of them in the house and the specific locations. I said I had one directly behind the stove (made sense to me) and he said that was not an appropriate location. Since the ones I have are plugins it won't be an issue to relocate the ones I have.


----------



## madge69 (Mar 9, 2012)

When I had my inspection last year, the guy was probably in the house for no more than 2 minutes tops.  Didn't measure clearances, didn't even go outside to look at the exhaust.


----------



## gbreda (Mar 9, 2012)

I may be wrong, but I recall that they want CO2's outside each bedroom in some states.  Coming from Mass originally (20 year transplant) I would predict Mass being one of those.


----------



## bbfarm (Mar 9, 2012)

huh?  We never got an inspection.  Our insurance agent emailed us a form to fill out.  filled it out and sent it back.  never saw a person.


----------



## 1Dtml (Mar 9, 2012)

My inspector used the stove technical install manual as his guide, and he did check all the clearances on the stove, hearth, mantel, windows/doors, and vents. He also made sure that I had C02 detectors. He even brought his own tape measure.  :bug:  ;-) 

1D


----------



## mepellet (Mar 9, 2012)

MarkF48 said:
			
		

> I'll be having my stove inspected in the near future and I think I've got everything up to code per 780 CMR 6007 Building Code. Of course you always worry about something overlooked, so was wondering if anyone has failed an inspection the first time around and what did the inspector gig you on? For what it's worth I'm in Massachusetts.
> 
> Interestingly when I talked to the inspector about scheduling an inspection, he had mentioned CO2 alarms was high priority on the list, both in number of them in the house and the specific locations. I said I had one directly behind the stove (made sense to me) and he said that was not an appropriate location. Since the ones I have are plugins it won't be an issue to relocate the ones I have.



Well if he mentioned CO_*2*_ detectors you probably don't have anything to worry about.  haha Sounds like one smart inspector!


----------



## mfglickman (Mar 9, 2012)

My inspector measured the front clearance because it's about 5 7/8" from the glass to the edge of the hearthstone and Harman wants 6" - but he measured it and thought about it and measured it again and then said Oh it's fine.  LOL. I think I spent more time worrying about it the first few weeks, constantly checking to see if the floor in front of the stone got hot etc. 

He didn't even ask about CO detectors. Again, that's something that I stressed about already, having purchased this old house with a 2010 oil furnace venting into a 250+ year old unlined flue (which is now fixed...but those CO detectors were checked and rechecked for the first tense weeks till it was done).

Good luck! Maybe make some cookies or coffee or something to make the house smell nice before he comes...?


----------



## Outerlimits (Mar 9, 2012)

bbfarm said:
			
		

> huh?  We never got an inspection.  Our insurance agent emailed us a form to fill out.  filled it out and sent it back.  never saw a person.


Same process here.  I did make sure my stove has met code according to harman booklet, however.


----------



## nailed_nailer (Mar 9, 2012)

Mine town inspector came in.
Took the check I handed him.
Asked if I installed per MFG instruction....I had.
Look at the roof vent (mine is vertical thru roof)
Checked out the CO and Smoke detectors.
He signed off the inspection sheet.
Then he asked how the stove worked.  Spent next 1/2 hour showing off the stove.
I think he was thinking of getting one.

I gave a copy of the inspection sheet to insurance agent.

All is good.

The inspectors are really there for your protection.
Most are easy going guys.  
If you don't give attitude they will work with you.

Good Luck,
---Nailer---


----------



## tinkabranc (Mar 9, 2012)

No issues here.   

His first comment was about the 36" side clearance not being met.    :cheese: 

Gave him the manual for the specs.   Only measurements he did was to
make sure I was atleast 10' from the furnace return vent. 

CO detectors were never mentioned as they are required with or without the stove.


----------



## bbfarm (Mar 9, 2012)

Us too, our measurements are more than the St. Croix manual asked for.

our insurance agent is my brother in law, I imagine he can look at it any time he visits.


----------



## John97 (Mar 9, 2012)

All my insurance agent wanted to know was if I had it professionally installed, which I did.

I went and got the application for a permit but never sent it in.  My neighbor did, told me all the inspector did was measure the distance from the glass to the edge of the hearth and left - wasn't even there 5 minutes.  I decided to keep the $150+ in my pocket.  I have 3X the distance required from the door glass to the edge of the hearth.


----------



## chuckster (Mar 10, 2012)

Sixty six bucks for the permit. The inspector came took a quick look at the stove manual. Quick look at the stove. Started shooting the breeze about the warm weather and that was that. No hassle at all. Nothing about CO2 detectors.
Chuck


----------



## 4Dtvman (Mar 10, 2012)

Never had an inspection. removed the wood burning stove and installed the Pellet stove like the book said.




.


----------



## ToddO (Mar 10, 2012)

Never had an inspection. I wasn't about to give the county $100. I did call my insurance agent. He came out took a picture of the stove and the pipe outside and told me to have a nice day. My homeowners insurance did go up $45 a year but even with that and pellets i'm still spending much less than I did last year with propane...Stove will pay for itself in less than two winters.


----------



## newf lover (Mar 10, 2012)

Fortunately I had the manual with me, as the inspector said sorry, I can't pass you, not enough clearance. I had to point out to him that with the OAK the clearance is 18 inches. (I can't even remember now if that's the actual number). Anyway, if I left it up to someone in my house who hadn't read the install manual, we would not have passed. He was clueless about pellet stoves.


----------



## thedude110 (Mar 10, 2012)

I paid for a permit, but no one came to inspect the installer's work.

Fine by me  ...


----------



## 1Dtml (Mar 10, 2012)

The permit was $50.00 per stove, but on the permit application there was a line about the cost of the home improvement, so I bet my taxes will go up even though the property value has made a huge drop over the last three years. Our town refuses to reappraise property values even though it is the law.

1D


----------



## FireFly (Mar 10, 2012)

The permit cost me $30 and inspection is set for Monday 3/12.


----------



## John97 (Mar 10, 2012)

1Dtml said:
			
		

> The permit was $50.00 per stove, but on the permit application there was a line about the cost of the home improvement, so I bet my taxes will go up even though the property value has made a huge drop over the last three years. Our town refuses to reappraise property values even though it is the law.
> 
> 1D



That was another thing that factored into my decision, there was more space dedicated to that kind of nonsense on the form than anything else.  

I wasn't about to give them an excuse to raise our taxes.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 10, 2012)

As long as the appraisals were conducted in the same manner there is no need to adjust them if sale prices go up or down, what the law states is that the same method be applied evenly.

What puts the appraisals out of whack is people doing home improvements without taking out proper permits.

The value of the hearth is what will be added to your appraisal.


----------



## jdege (Mar 10, 2012)

I live in NH and when my wife called the town and asked about the need for a permit on our insert we were told no need.

I know tax appraisals in NH are suppose to be at market so if we appraise above current sales in the neighborhood I file for an abatment.


----------

